Ask HN: Is creating a returnable container system a startup opportunity? - andrewstuart
======
smt88
It would be incredibly capital intensive. It would need to be very nearly as
easy as recycling, which would be incredibly logistically complex and
expensive.

------
cimmanom
There's a company called Terracycle that creates programs for doing this in
partnership with various brands.

------
gus_massa
[Not native speaker here.]

Container as in carboard box or as in plastic bottle?

~~~
andrewstuart
Any material I guess. There's really no return-ability in our container
systems at all right now so it's an open question.

